# BEWARE - redlion



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

just spent 30 quid of my birthday money on these dubias from user redlion, they have not came and its been over a week, he told me to send as a gift so i did and being 14 i didnt realise that i couldnt claim my money back if its a gift, what a waste of all my birthday money


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

george dobson said:


> just spent 30 quid of my birthday money on these dubias from user redlion, they have not came and its been over a week, he told me to send as a gift so i did and being 14 i didnt realise that i couldnt claim my money back if its a gift, what a waste of all my birthday money


Have you contacted him at all??? I mean last time you came on here slagging a member off, who wasnt actually a bad person :bash:


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

so was it birthday money or did you earn it?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Have you contacted him at all??? I mean last time you came on here slagging a member off, who wasnt actually a bad person :bash:


 hes online all the time, infact hes also done the same to snowgoose, ive contacted him every day this week and no replys even though hes online


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

maybe you should mention to a mod?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

pepper29 said:


> so was it birthday money or did you earn it?


birthday money my b.day is in may but i have been saving it for something that i really needed and ive run out of dubias


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, basically I should have known better and been more dubious of his offer of roaches after only a few posts on the forum, but yeah. I " bought " some roaches off him and have heard nothing since, I have tried emailing and PM'ing and also nothing.

I guess I will learn for next time and will now be much more aware of members and offers on the site.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

When will you idiots learn to look at the feedback facility, Hatchling, no feedback, few posts use your loaf.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

pepper29 said:


> maybe you should mention to a mod?


yeh could do


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

i know it wont help get your money back, but at might at least stop him


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Buying from somebody who's been a member here for one week and has NO feedback, when there are any number of reputable sellers offering dubias on the classifieds here, is...........unwise to say the least.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Voltage said:


> When will you idiots learn to look at the feedback facility, Hatchling, no feedback, few posts use your loaf.


i made a thread asking for peoples opinions before i purchased and alot of people said go for it


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Buying from somebody who's been a member here for one week and has NO feedback, when there are any number of reputable sellers offering dubias on the classifieds here, is...........unwise to say the least.


 
i struggled to find any one with reasonable prices, there was one person but they didnt reply


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

also if i send a pm to a mod and he bans redlion i'll have no other way of contacting redlion


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

He/She has obvouisly diddled you mate valuble lesson learnt, get them from Roach shop or something or someone with possitive feedback.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi sorry to hear that. Some people just have no concience. I got some turkistan roaches off foggy1983 for a very reasonable price and they were delivered very quickly. I dont know if these will be a bit too small for your needs though they are about 1-1.5''


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Voltage said:


> He/She has obvouisly diddled you mate valuble lesson learnt, get them from Roach shop or something or someone with possitive feedback.


 
i bought some of roach shop then they emailed me and refunded me saying they will not have any more for quite some time


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

george dobson said:


> hes online all the time, infact hes also done the same to snowgoose, ive contacted him every day this week and no replys even though hes online


I think you can be constantly logged on but doesn't mean that you are on the forum? I may be wrong


----------



## spiders-online.co.uk (Aug 27, 2009)

We're new with only a few posts, but we have no intention of diddling people. Don't tar everyone with the same brush.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Why not get an alternative roach from livefoods?

Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you have his address from sending them payment?
Maybe you could track them down and give them fisty cuffs.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Do you have his address from sending them payment?
> Maybe you could track them down and give them fisty cuffs.


 nah just waiting for paypal to email me back, if nothing happens im contacting watchdog


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

george dobson said:


> nah just waiting for paypal to email me back, *if nothing happens im contacting watchdog*


LMFAO I just spat my tea all over my laptop :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Tamz said:


> LMFAO I just spat my tea all over my laptop :lol2:


 
it was a joke mate


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

pm jeff pollitt on here because redlion asked about a viv build and if he bought one off of him then he might have some contact details. this is the thread at the very bottom.

hope you get your money back.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

I feel so bloody stupid cos i think he's done the same to me, but as it was through paypal i have filed a dispute hopefully the scumbag will get his comeuppance (spellin?)


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

As they say in family fortunes.......Xx (I can't make the sound)

I really hope you do get your money back, but far too many people rely on paypal as a trusted means of gettting their money back and it just doesn't work like that. IF he is a scammer (can't comment) then he will have emptied his account and you'll get nothing.

It's really frustrating and doesn't seem fair but that's how they operate.

As I said, I really do hope there's a good outcome


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*lol*



Voltage said:


> When will you idiots learn to look at the feedback facility, Hatchling, no feedback, few posts use your loaf.


Thats it, no point pussy footing about ha ha


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Thats it, no point pussy footing about ha ha


stupid posts like his one asking about a 20ft viv are a bit of a giveaway too :whistling2:

Anyone can get scammed - look at the Rosie27 fiasco - but you can reduce your chances by doing a bit of detective work.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> stupid posts like his one asking about a 20ft viv are a bit of a giveaway too :whistling2:
> 
> *Anyone can get scammed - look at the Rosie27 fiasco - but you can reduce your chances by doing a bit of detective work.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff pollitt (Oct 29, 2008)

*re:redlion*

yeah , i did get a message on one of my threads about a 20' viv, which as you can all probably see from my reply took it with a pinch of salt!!!
i p.m. d this person and never received a reply, but if i do i'll let you know.
hope you all get sorted, but as some people have already pointed out you can't tar all newcomers with the same brush.

hope everyone gets sorted and if i hear anything i'll pass the information
on to the mods.

all the best
jeff: victory:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*rosie?*



garlicpickle said:


> stupid posts like his one asking about a 20ft viv are a bit of a giveaway too :whistling2:
> 
> Anyone can get scammed - look at the Rosie27 fiasco - but you can reduce your chances by doing a bit of detective work.


What happened to rosie27? did she get cheated also?
The worst one ive hears was a paradox on arachnophiles lost 400 when buying mets from germany!
:gasp::whip:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> What happened to rosie27? did she get cheated also?
> The worst one ive hears was a paradox on arachnophiles lost 400 when buying mets from germany!
> :gasp::whip:


Rosie27 was a regular member on here with good feedback, until she sold the same B. smithis to about 4 people and also sold somebody a laptop for £180, then disappeared without trace.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*terrible*



garlicpickle said:


> Rosie27 was a regular member on here with good feedback, until she sold the same B. smithis to about 4 people and also sold somebody a laptop for £180, then disappeared without trace.


God thats terrible, I remember the user though never had any dealing with her. Ive been quite lucky and bout from the same members time and time again lol.
Id buy from you Lisa 
You tried anymore breeding recently?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> God thats terrible, I remember the user though never had any dealing with her. Ive been quite lucky and bout from the same members time and time again lol.
> Id buy from you Lisa
> You tried anymore breeding recently?


Why thank you :blush:

I'm still waiting to see if the formosa drops a sac or moults, and I've paired Megaphobema robustum recently. I have a pair of OBTs and B. smithis (just waiting for males to mature) and will be on the lookout for a male fasciata when my girl moults next.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*nice*



garlicpickle said:


> Why thank you :blush:
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if the formosa drops a sac or moults, and I've paired Megaphobema robustum recently. I have a pair of OBTs and B. smithis (just waiting for males to mature) and will be on the lookout for a male fasciata when my girl moults next.


Cool, what was your method of introducing male to formosa? and did you leave the male in?
Also did you change any conditions to simulate climate change? Might be better finishing this at this thread so we dont hijack this one 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/379532-regalis-pairing.html


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> I think you can be constantly logged on but doesn't mean that you are on the forum? I may be wrong


This is true. I have several tabs open on Firefox and each one can be logged into a forum and if after work I leave my machine on it will stay logged on till I return back to work and log myself off.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Voltage said:


> When will you idiots learn to look at the feedback facility, Hatchling, no feedback, few posts use your loaf.


 
feedback doesnt mean shit, alot of 5* members with a shit load of feedback have turned out to be scammers on here. Its kinda hard to tell whos innocent and who isnt.

Usually if the offer seems too good then it generally is other then that i wouldnt trust any reputation system on ANY website as it's easy to fake.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*instincts*

I usually only buy from regular posters and from folk you can see have a real interest in spiders. You have to trust your instincts-thou if buying something of real value-you need more than that lol


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ok, contacted paypal, if you got conned by user "redlion" send a message to paypal, saying that he told you to send as a gift, the more people who do it the more chances weve got in getting our money back, paypal sent me a message back saying that they will start an inquiry or sommit :2thumb:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

already filed a dispute against him, gotta wait 7 days for him to reply to the email they sent an if he don't then paypal will refund the cash back to my account, even if he has cleared his account they still do a refund and just get legal teams to hunt them down to reclaim the money.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

They'll just blame you for using Paypal under false pretense's if you've paid as a gift .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

If you pay as a gift, you haven't got a leg to stand on. A "gift" is just that. You can't claim it back.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> If you pay as a gift, you haven't got a leg to stand on. A "gift" is just that. You can't claim it back.


well the person from paypal on the phone said we will probs be able to get your money back


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

george dobson said:


> well the person from paypal on the phone said we will probs be able to get your money back


not if its a gift hun
As mutley said, you paid for goods as a gift, you have breeched the T and C of paypal, I dont trust paypal call centres as i have been given false info by them before so id take what they say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

So if I send George or Pinkytoes some money as a gift via paypal, then 2 weeks later I decide I don't like them any more and don't want them to have my money, I can call up Paypal and get it back?

If you get your money back, I'm phoning paypal for my pre-Christmas handout too.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

look, you dont have to comment ,this is a thread for the people that have been scammed, sarcasm is for idiots. also ive talked to my mums friend that is 3rd highest rank in the police and he has told me about a website that deals with this kind of thing



garlicpickle said:


> So if I send George or Pinkytoes some money as a gift via paypal, then 2 weeks later I decide I don't like them any more and don't want them to have my money, I can call up Paypal and get it back?
> 
> If you get your money back, I'm phoning paypal for my pre-Christmas handout too.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*lol*

I sometimes wish there was an over 18 forum 
sarcasm is for idiots lol-thou dont think you could actually call it that  lol


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

didn't pay as a gift so i don't have to worry


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

well i could of said sommit else but i didnt wanna be offencive and start an argument


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

george dobson said:


> look, you dont have to comment ,this is a thread for the people that have been scammed, sarcasm is for idiots. also ive talked to my mums friend that is 3rd highest rank in the police and he has told me about a website that deals with this kind of thing


I'm not being sarcastic, just realistic. I'm genuinely sorry you have fallen victim to a scammer, it's a bloody shame especially with it being your birthday money. 

But what I am saying is don't get your hopes up. At the end of the day, you have no proof that you sent that money to pay for goods, and in fact it's against Paypal's terms and conditions to bypass fees by using the gift option to pay for goods.

Paypal offers far less protection than they make out, even if you use it to pay for ebay items. I opened a paypal dispute after buying something off ebay which never arrived. The seller took the money out of her paypal so they could not refund me. I left the dispute open for THREE YEARS in the hope that she would forget and use that account again, but she didn't.

I am really sorry for what's happened to you and other buyers. There's always a few who spoil it for everyone.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

paypal have changed a lot of there refund laws, as i have said they now pay back any money if its proved to be a scammer/none received item and use a debt collection agency to get the money back from the seller to reimburse themselfs.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

jonnydotcom said:


> paypal have changed a lot of there refund laws, as i have said they now pay back any money if its proved to be a scammer/none received item and use a debt collection agency to get the money back from the seller to reimburse themselfs.


 
yeh thats what the woman at paypal, and my mums friend who is a police bloke said


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

All we are saying George is dont take the paypal call centre advice as gospel
I know for fact that i was given incorrect information by a PayPal Agent so i dont trust anything they tell me now.
There is no way you can prove the money was given for items as you sent it as a gift there for its unlikely that they have the power to do anything about it.
Sorry you were scammed hun and hope u get it sorted out though


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

but if you paid using gift it gonna be a lot harder to get your money back,
unless enough people start a dispute against him


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

jonnydotcom said:


> but if you paid using gift it gonna be a lot harder to get your money back,
> unless enough people start a dispute against him


yeah he paid as a gift, so basically he doesn't have a leg to stand on as he cant prove it was funds for goods and really he shouldn't have did it that way to start with, so Paypal has got him every way 
expensive lesson learned


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

george dobson said:


> yeh thats what the woman at paypal, and my mums friend who is a police bloke said


Have you told them that you paid by gift method?
As that advice given seems like they assume funds were paid for items purchased (the correct way) as opposed to gift method


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

george dobson said:


> look, you dont have to comment ,this is a thread for the people that have been scammed, sarcasm is for idiots. also ive talked to my mums friend that is 3rd highest rank in the police and he has told me about a website that deals with this kind of thing


Actually, this is a public forum, so people can comment on whatever they wish.

In fact Garlicpickle was right. I deal with Paypal claims all the time and if you payed as a gift, you haven't got a leg to stand on and if you get arsey with them they could close your account for breaching their terms and conditions.

Anyone who asks for payment as a gift, probably has something to hide!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Grond said:


> I deal with Paypal claims all the time and if you payed as a gift, you haven't got a leg to stand on and if you get arsey with them they could close your account for breaching their terms and conditions.
> 
> Anyone who asks for payment as a gift, probably has something to hide!


I think that's a little harsh.

Please remember he _is_ only 14 and probably far more trusting than you or I. As he said in his first post, when asked to pay as a gift he thought that was what he should do.

Hell, I'm an old boot who doesn't trust anyone, but even I've been conned.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

:cheers:



Mirf said:


> I think that's a little harsh.
> 
> Please remember he _is_ only 14 and probably far more trusting than you or I. As he said in his first post, when asked to pay as a gift he thought that was what he should do.
> 
> Hell, I'm an old boot who doesn't trust anyone, but even I've been conned.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Mirf said:


> I think that's a little harsh.
> 
> Please remember he _is_ only 14 and probably far more trusting than you or I. As he said in his first post, when asked to pay as a gift he thought that was what he should do.
> 
> Hell, I'm an old boot who doesn't trust anyone, but even I've been conned.


Don't get me wrong. I'm genuinely sorry you got conned and think the toerag should be shot for taking advantage of a trusting 14 year old.

I just don't want the OP to get his hopes up for getting his money back, because he won't and I don't want him to get caught again.

Take it as a learning experience. Life _is_ harsh.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

You to be 18 to have, or use a paypal account, that also might go against him.

If you used a Credit Card you may be able to do a chargeback through them.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> You to be 18 to have, or use a paypal account, that also might go against him.
> 
> If you used a Credit Card you may be able to do a chargeback through them.


 Pretty sure it was his parents paypal account that the payment was made through.




Grond said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm genuinely sorry you got conned and think the toerag should be shot for taking advantage of a trusting 14 year old.
> 
> I just don't want the OP to get his hopes up for getting his money back, because he won't and I don't want him to get caught again.
> 
> Take it as a learning experience. Life _is_ harsh.


As far as getting his money back I completely agree, unfortunately. Sending a payment as a gift removes any of the (limited) protection offered from paypal. He can only hope that the seller has some conscience and refunds the money....not very likely though is it?:-|

I am going to be sending the op a dozen or so roaches next week. Not exactly the £30 worth he originally expected, but it's at least a start...


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Pretty sure it was his parents paypal account that the payment was made through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:notworthy:You are a very kind person!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Grond said:


> :notworthy:You are a very kind person!


:blush: It's only a few roaches and I have quite a few, so no biggy.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

*Paypal Outcome*

Well I know this thread is getting old now but I just thought I would let you know my outcome.

I paid Redlion £20 for roaches, received nothing. As I paid by Paypal Gift, I didn't think there was any point putting in a claim. Then I thought, what's the worse that can happen?

So, I decided so open a claim, but didn't expect any money back.

Well I got an email form Paypal today saying that they have decided in my favour, so I got my £20 back


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Well I know this thread is getting old now but I just thought I would let you know my outcome.
> 
> I paid Redlion £20 for roaches, received nothing. As I paid by Paypal Gift, I didn't think there was any point putting in a claim. Then I thought, what's the worse that can happen?
> 
> ...


I am amazed! 

:notworthy: Perseverance pays off.

On this occasion, it's nice to be proved wrong! Have you let the OP know?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

It would be well worth the OP and any others who have been conned by this person to report it to PayPal. They will eventually revoke his account for being a repeat offender.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm sure OP will read this soon 

Yeah, I was kinda in shock as i didn't expect to see my money again.

So yeah, If anyone else has been conned by him I advise you to start a paypal claim against him.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Nice one dude, happy for you!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Well I know this thread is getting old now but I just thought I would let you know my outcome.
> 
> I paid Redlion £20 for roaches, received nothing. As I paid by Paypal Gift, I didn't think there was any point putting in a claim. Then I thought, what's the worse that can happen?
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Anyone who has paid by gift and tried to open a claim will know that there is no option on the website to open a claim. How did you manage this?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Go into the resolution centre and click "Dispute a Transaction", fill in all the details honestly and then escalate the dispute to a claim. Then sit and wait for a week ( i think ) as paypal tries to contact the other party involved. In this case other party didn't respond so paypal went in my favour


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Go into the resolution centre and click "Dispute a Transaction", fill in all the details honestly and then escalate the dispute to a claim. Then sit and wait for a week ( i think ) as paypal tries to contact the other party involved. In this case other party didn't respond so paypal went in my favour


The only dispute you can raise is unauthorised use of your account. I'm glad you got it sorted but a gift payment is a gift there is nothing to dispute. If paypal have changed their policy then I fully apologise but it just doesn't make sense. Are you sure you paid by gift and not goods?

Edit; sorry, I should have asked, what was the claim you made? was it item not recieved or 'I did not authorise this transaction'?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I'm chuffed you got your money back, but I still don't understand. If you paid by gift, then it's not "for" anything, it's a gift - a present!

So how can Paypal decide to just give you the money back? As I said in my other post (the one where I was told sarcasm is for idiots) what's then to stop any of us opening a dispute with paypal for gift payments we've made?

I just sent somebody £20 for a spider via paypal gift. The spider had already arrived at mine and the seller didn't want paying until I was satisfied it was in good condition. So on this occasion I paid by gift to save the seller paying the fees. But what's to stop me now getting onto paypal and claiming that money back, if I choose to? 

Also, a week is not long enough to give the other party a chance to respond. Most people who take holidays are away for a week or even longer.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> I'm sure OP will read this soon
> 
> Yeah, I was kinda in shock as i didn't expect to see my money again.
> 
> So yeah, If anyone else has been conned by him I advise you to start a paypal claim against him.


 
i sent my dispute over a week ago and no reply


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I confess, I am amazed you got your money back!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

The only reason I said anything is because I don't want people thinking they can pay by a gift payment and be covered for their money back if the sale goes wrong. Which is why I just can't understand Snowgoose firstly even being able to open a dispute and secondly actualy recieving his moeny back after paying by gift. I am open to hear what happened though, but still waiting to find out what the dispute description was that he chose to open?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

You said in the first post you paid £30 via gift and now you got £20 back ... they refunded you partially or what ? 

I don't get it ..


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> You said in the first post you paid £30 via gift and now you got £20 back ... they refunded you partially or what ?
> 
> I don't get it ..



Paypal usually do give partial refund so they always take something out for themselves. not such great service when they stiff people any chance they get. Both sellers and buyers get screwed so easily as paypal can decide based on what is the best outcome for them not the correspondents.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

it was George Dodson that paid £30 not snowgoose.
and snowgoose yeah i can't understand how paypal gave you your money back either as garlicpickle said if you pay by gift its a gift so in my eyes you shouldn't have got a refund, 
its like giving money to charity then going back a couple of days later and askin for the money back cos you've changed you mind.

So but it just don't make sense, i however paid by the normal ways(payment for goods not GIFT) and have to wait till friday to see if the thieving scumbag gets back to paypal before i know if i get my money back or not


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a shame, because PayPal is a good idea in essence. Untill they decided to shaft buyers/sellers for their own profit :bash:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

spider_mad said:


> Paypal usually do give partial refund so they always take something out for themselves. not such great service when they stiff people any chance they get. Both sellers and buyers get screwed so easily as paypal can decide based on what is the best outcome for them not the correspondents.


Never heard of that before?

A refund from paypal is a refund, never been a part refund, it's all or nothing?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I have always got a total repayment of any chargebacks against my business! 

They do charge a £7 fee for fighting your chargeback case though!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Grond said:


> I have always got a total repayment of any chargebacks against my business!
> 
> They do charge a £7 fee for fighting your chargeback case though!


This isn't a chargeback case though


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tamz said:


> LMFAO I just spat my tea all over my laptop :lol2:


I too almost fell of my chair with that comment about watchdog


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> This isn't a chargeback case though


Yes, I know! I am amazed that anyone has successfully disputed a gift payment and don't know how you would! 

If you read my previous posts I said it was not happening and i'm still surprised if it has!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

I appreciate that I may sound like I'm arguing with everything that everyone is saying ref their paypal claims, but all I'm doing is pointing out 2 storys on this thread that just don't seem to make sense,

1. a gift payment does not allow the option for dispute. Fact.

2. A refund on a goods payment will be in full or £0. fact.

a chargeback is against a payment recieved not a paymant sent.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Grond said:


> Yes, I know! I am amazed that anyone has successfully disputed a gift payment and don't know how you would!
> 
> If you read my previous posts I said it was not happening and i'm still surprised if it has!


Absolutely,

sorry, completely agree.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> I appreciate that I may sound like I'm arguing with everything that everyone is saying ref their paypal claims, but all I'm doing is pointing out 2 storys on this thread that just don't seem to make sense,
> 
> 1. a gift payment does not allow the option for dispute. Fact.
> 
> ...


Calm down! I agree with you!

I have already been accused of being harsh once on this thread for saying what you are saying!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Grond said:


> Calm down! I agree with you!
> 
> I have already been accused of being harsh once on this thread for saying what you are saying!


well, you're harsh :Na_Na_Na_Na:

sorry, time delay.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> well, you're harsh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> sorry, time delay.


:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> Fact.
> 
> 2. A refund on a goods payment will be in full or £0. fact.


is that the case if there is not enough money in the recipents paypal account to issue a full refund though?

Going back to my paypal dispute against a seller on ebay, I paid about £20, the seller did not send the item and ignored all communication from me. Paypal found in my favour, but because there was only about £1.50 left in the seller's paypal account, that was all they could refund me.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Grond said:


> Calm down! I agree with you!
> 
> I have already been accused of being harsh once on this thread for saying what you are saying!





LincsReps said:


> well, you're harsh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> sorry, time delay.


you're both harsh, but sarcasm is for idiots, I'm told. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> is that the case if there is not enough money in the recipents paypal account to issue a full refund though?
> 
> Going back to my paypal dispute against a seller on ebay, I paid about £20, the seller did not send the item and ignored all communication from me. Paypal found in my favour, but because there was only about £1.50 left in the seller's paypal account, that was all they could refund me.


I don't know when this happened, but on ebay the sellers paypal balance has no relevance on your ability to receive a refund? Ebay will instruct their paypal company to put the seller in the red and send a debt collector on them if they fail to pay. Paypal will front the money straight up to the buyer. Only off ebay transactions are subject to the sellers funds?


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> you're both harsh, but sarcasm is for idiots, I'm told. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's what I told him :whip: :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> I don't know when this happened, but on ebay the sellers paypal balance has no relevance on your ability to receive a refund? Ebay will instruct their paypal company to put the seller in the red and send a debt collector on them if they fail to pay. Paypal will front the money straight up to the buyer. Only off ebay transactions are subject to the sellers funds?


It was a few years ago now, probably before ebay bought out Paypal.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> It was a few years ago now, probably before ebay bought out Paypal.


Then I'm legging it never to be seen again :blush: :whistling2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you're both harsh, but sarcasm is for idiots, I'm told. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If sarcasm is for idiots, I'm the supreme idiot commander of the universe! 

Oh........and I'm also harsh!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Grond said:


> If sarcasm is for idiots, I'm the supreme idiot commander of the universe!
> 
> Oh........*and I'm also harsh![/*QUOTE]
> 
> And don't you forget it :lol2:, me though, I'm lovely :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Right, for those who are still trying to fathom out how I got my money back, here it is step by step.

OK, I just checked everything out and he actually sent me a money request. My mistake as money requests can't be gifts, so he must have paid the paypal fee because I didn't.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Right, for those who are still trying to fathom out how I got my money back, here it is step by step.
> 
> OK, I just checked everything out and he actually sent me a money request. My mistake as money requests can't be gifts, so he must have paid the paypal fee because I didn't.


If he sent you a payment request, he will have paid the fee.

Makes sense now! 

It's nice not to have been wrong!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Update on the thieving scumbag redlion. 

I got a email from paypal this morning saying I've had a full refund of all money sent to him.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

jonnydotcom said:


> Update on the thieving scumbag redlion.
> 
> I got a email from paypal this morning saying I've had a full refund of all money sent to him.


Congrats!


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i was wondering what i need to do to get my money back , i sent paypal a dispute, all they have done is just say " sorry it was a gift so we cannot do anything " but in previous posts people have done just that and paypal have refunded them


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

george dobson said:


> i was wondering what i need to do to get my money back , i sent paypal a dispute, all they have done is just say " sorry it was a gift so we cannot do anything " but in previous posts people have done just that and paypal have refunded them


you sure they paid by gift though?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> you sure they paid by gift though?


 yeh im positive, i was talking to snowgoose


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

george dobson said:


> yeh im positive, i was talking to snowgoose


Read back a few posts. Snowgoose has realised he made a mistake and didn't pay by gift. Sorry.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ah ok then :censor::censor:, ****ing twat conner


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

george dobson said:


> ah ok then :censor::censor:, ****ing twat conner


Yes he needs shooting. I'm sorry you lost your money.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Grond said:


> Yes he needs shooting. I'm sorry you lost your money.


yeah me too, it's a damn shame.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> yeah me too, it's a damn shame.


 
if i was 20 and was a raging loonatic and i knew where he lived id go round there whip out my obt and let it bite his face of , oh yeah and then id shoot him , and get my money back


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Wannabe Chuck Norris?


----------



## redlionz (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hello I'm Redlionz*

Just wanted to say that i joined this forum,because i saw that someone has the same name redlion,but i'm redlionz and have nothing to do with this dude just clearing that up.i would like to know who the other guy is,lol Cheers stephan:bash:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

redlionz said:


> Just wanted to say that i joined this forum,because i saw that someone has the same name redlion,but i'm redlionz and have nothing to do with this dude just clearing that up.i would like to know who the other guy is,lol Cheers stephan:bash:


Ask a moderator to change your name then... : victory:


----------

